# Anybody from Minnesota



## I'm not rouxd (Oct 22, 2019)

everyone, I'm from southeast MN and I'm wondering if there is any cubers from MN that would be interested in talking about cubing and meeting ant comps


----------



## Cheese11 (Oct 23, 2019)

There is a large MN cubing community that holds frequent competitions year round. I would start by attending some of those, it is very easy to make friends once you're there!


----------



## I'm not rouxd (Oct 23, 2019)

Cheese11 said:


> There is a large MN cubing community that holds frequent competitions year round. I would start by attending some of those, it is very easy to make friends once you're there!


Where are some of the comps


----------



## Kit Clement (Oct 23, 2019)

I'm not rouxd said:


> Where are some of the comps








Competitions | World Cube Association


The World Cube Association governs competitions for mechanical puzzles that are operated by twisting groups of pieces, commonly known as 'twisty puzzles'. The most famous of these puzzles is the Rubik's Cube, invented by professor Rubik from Hungary. A selection of these puzzles are chosen as...




www.worldcubeassociation.org


----------



## I'm not rouxd (Oct 24, 2019)

Thanks, might not be able to make it, but that's good to know


----------



## I'm not rouxd (Oct 24, 2019)

Dang, and yes I misspelled anybody


----------



## Minnesotacubes (Oct 24, 2019)

Theres a comp saturday after next that a lot of other MN cubers including myself will be going to. As well as one two weeks after that in the same place. You should try to get out to one of those!


----------



## I'm not rouxd (Oct 24, 2019)

I can't make the next one, and I don't do any events for the second except bad 3x3 OH


----------



## ImmolatedMarmoset (Oct 24, 2019)

I'm not rouxd said:


> I can't make the next one, and I don't do any events for the second except bad 3x3 OH


You should go anyway. There is no excuse for having fun with other cubes!


----------



## I'm not rouxd (Oct 24, 2019)

Ok


----------



## BenChristman1 (Oct 27, 2019)

I am from MN.


----------



## I'm not rouxd (Oct 27, 2019)

Southeast MN?


----------



## BenChristman1 (Oct 27, 2019)

Central, about a half hour out of St. Cloud


----------



## I'm not rouxd (Oct 27, 2019)

Oh I'm like 2 to 3 hours from st. Cloud


----------



## Migraine (Dec 20, 2019)

I live in Sauk Rapids(Right by St. Cloud)


----------



## BenChristman1 (Feb 5, 2020)

There's a comp coming up in Apple Valley. Here is the competition page: https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/competitions/MinnesotaCubeDays2020
Anybody planning on going?


----------



## I'm not rouxd (Feb 12, 2020)

i am trying to go, but not completely sure


BenChristman1 said:


> There's a comp coming up in Apple Valley. Here is the competition page: https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/competitions/MinnesotaCubeDays2020
> Anybody planning on going?


----------



## BenChristman1 (Feb 12, 2020)

I'm not rouxd said:


> i am trying to go, but not completely sure


Oh, I just asked my parents and I figured out that I can't. I can't go to Minnesota Cube Melt in May, either. If anybody else is interested, here is the comp page: https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/competitions/MinnesotaCubeMelt2020


----------



## BenChristman1 (Mar 11, 2020)

BenChristman1 said:


> Oh, I just asked my parents and I figured out that I can't. I can't go to Minnesota Cube Melt in May, either. If anybody else is interested, here is the comp page: https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/competitions/MinnesotaCubeMelt2020


I just figured out that I actually can go! I signed up today! Anybody else going?


----------

